# R34 Midnight Purple 3



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Does anybody have High res photos of an R34 GTR V spec in Midnight purple?? I love this colour but cant find any decent pictures!

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

i do in mp2 since i own one


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Tony's MP3 34....


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have to admit the mp2 is nice but looks a little too dark to me. Im after a 34 in mp3 but I cant get one for another 5 years!!!! I live in canada so I have to wait till they are 15 years old which is a right pain. Plus the chances of finding a low mileage stock R34 GTR V-spec in MP3 will be pretty impossible!

Hey does anyone know if its worth waiting even longer for a Vspec II? I know there are a few differences but do they really make a massive impact on performance? Appreciate the posts.

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

you will have to wait a bit longer, mp3 came out in 2000 !


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

just my luck!!! Did the vspec II MP3 come out in 2000?? Its going to be pretty hard finding one thats for sure! Do you know what is a safe reliable power for the RB26? Im hoping for about 350hp but she would be my daily driver so cant risk breakdowns really!


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

350 BHP is a stock GTR with exhaust and air filters, basically.

Go buy an R32, get used to a GTR, then think about buying an R34 when they're legal. Like it or not the R34's are still going to be VERY expensive when they're legal here. First legal R34's will be in January of 2014, so you're got a ways to go.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

I believe it was late 2000 early 2001 for mp3.


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Thats not a bad idea mate, although im originally from the uk so the left hand drive wont be a problem. Ive drivin quite a few evos to so I have an idea what the power will be like. I actually drove the new 08 evo GSR a couple of weeks back, my brother works for mitsubishi so that was a good laugh.

Always dreamt of an R34 though! Il have around the 30k canadian to spend when the time comes so hopefully wont be too far away from my price range. So if 350hp is just filters and exhaust would it be worth getting a boost controller or will that reduce engine life? Thanks for the post btw, im still pretty new to the skyline world! 

Ta, Alex


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

2001?? Holy shit il be waiting forever! I guess its more time to add to the savings, maybe il have enough cash for a similar 600hp Nismo monster like yourself! How much did that thing cost you in petrol??? Cant of been cheap!!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Get yourself a 32 for the time being to keep you occupied  lol.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

whos car is that in you avatar ?? looks like mine


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

yeah sorry gibson I think it is! You dont mind do ya?? Im not claiming to own it! lol


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

binjoau said:


> Does anybody have High res photos of an R34 GTR V spec in Midnight purple?? I love this colour but cant find any decent pictures!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alex


This is MP II








A few more links below too: 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/97298-valeted-my-34-today.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/93224-my-34-gtr-mpii-full-nismo-outfit.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/96258-2-x-midnight-purple-iis-together.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/75309-me-myself-sky.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/90670-first-time-rollers-me.html


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

gibson said:


> whos car is that in you avatar ?? looks like mine


no mate happy to see it in a different light ??:thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

more here

Also go to page 5 as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

sky 1t said:


> This is MP II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absoloutely stunning mate, thats the nicest ive seen in mp2! Its a funny colour because it most pics it looks far too dark for me but those pics have changed my mind, maybe I would settle for mp2, it means a year less of waiting!


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

gibson said:


> no mate happy to see it in a different light ??:thumbsup:


Its a really awesome car mate, im so jealous and will continue to be until Jan 2014, how sad is that! lol


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

hyrev said:


> more here
> 
> Also go to page 5 as well. Hope this helps.


Seriously nice, is that the Nismo kit? What kind of wing is that on the back?? Is it the standard wing chopped or an aftermarket? Excuse my ignorance.

Ta

Alex


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Well MP3 only came out in 2000 between the months of January till end of March then i think that was it they didnt make it any more( i maybe wrong). 
So means you will have to wait till 2015.

Tony


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

So means you will have to wait till 2015.

Thats such a long way off! I guess il keep saving!


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

can you not try bringing it in as a kit car IE so modified that it nolong is a factory vehicle there are R34 gtr's in the USA ...or bring it into mexico and just drive it on mexican plates for a while i think all you need to do is keep it taxed and insured in the country of first registration ..there is always a loop hole you just need to find one ..then you could buy M19GTR R34 ship her over and be the envy of your mates. E.A.S.Y


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

There was a guy not too long ago who had a grey r34 v spec on autotrader canada. He was selling the car and I emailed him to ask why? He said that it needed re-registering so im assuming he had probably done that! The thing is in canada you can drive a vehicle for 6 months but then it must be re-registered in the original country! I dont wana go to mexico twice a year!!! 

Im tempted to buy an R33 v spec in 2010 and just play with that for 4-5 years, at least i wont be bored!!! Then il buy the R34 about 6 months befor they go legal here and store it in japan. That way il save some money cos they jump in price when they hit 15!

Oh and if you bring a car in parts and reasemble it you can now get in serious trouble! They have changed some laws in the last 2 years!


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

o.k how do the police know that you have been in canada for six months you can re reg online in another country and have the tax sent to you ..you could be travelling on business or visting friends or family and its not against the law to have more then two properties in different countries . 
As i had said earlier there is always a loop hole. And having lived in Canada i know there are some sweet roads over the rockies that a skyline was made for and so cold, turbos love it cold. Just my 2cents


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

thats a good point, i didnt think of it like that, il do some research then. Oh by the way i live in whistler bc so believe me the roads around here are absoloutely amazing! Plus it gets pretty cold but i doubt think il be taking here out when the snow is 1ft deep even if it is minus 25!!! lol


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Try and find out who owns the bayside blue 34 in Canada ,seen some pics of it a couple of years ago ,it does 100% live in Canada (or it did ), maybe it's owned by a guy that that trailers it to shows or keeps it in a garage .Anyway get a 34 in any colour and have it resprayed in MP2 nearer the time ,chances are most of them will need painting up a bit when they leagal in Canada anyway.


----------

